# Colubrids > Hognose >  New Addition: Adult Red Phase Female Western Hognose

## NNJExotics

Just wanted to share my newest addition with you all that i picked up today.

This is an adult red phase female western hognose.

----------


## Virus

Nice intense reds!

What are your breeding plans with her?

----------


## Sama

Wow, she is beautiful!

----------


## RobNJ

Sweet pick up Javier!

----------


## NNJExotics

> Nice intense reds!
> 
> What are your breeding plans with her?


Thanks! I plan to pair her up with my Albino.

- - - Updated - - -




> Sweet pick up Javier!


Thanks Rob!

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Very cute little bugger!!! Congrats  :Good Job:

----------


## monk90222

You're going in on those Hoggies! Great Pickup!

----------


## Emilio

Looking good!!! :Good Job:

----------


## NNJExotics

> Very cute little bugger!!! Congrats


Thanks!

----------


## NNJExotics

> You're going in on those Hoggies! Great Pickup!


Haha, Thanks Charlie!
I just couldn't pass this one up!
The reds and albinos are my top favorites!

- - - Updated - - -




> Looking good!!!


Thanks!

----------


## Navy

Anyone who's ever seen a red phase in person knows pictures absolutely do not give their beauty justice.

----------


## oskyle1567

Great pickup! She looks awesome probably cranberry red in person  :Good Job:

----------

